# Ingo Bikes with coaster hubs



## JIM OWEN (May 23, 2021)

Ingo Bike with Coaster Hubs
Phillip and Prescott Huyssen were issued a patent on August 2, 1938 for a coaster hub. This was at the end of the production of the Ingo bikes and it was never produce. My friend Chuck and I developed a hub similar to the patent drawing and it is on you tube as a video, the link is:  Chuck and Jim's Ingo Coaster Hub


----------



## JIM OWEN (Jun 2, 2021)

Made a video of the bike and posted it on you tube the link is:  Chuck and Jim's ingo Coaster hub


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 2, 2021)

Here is a direct link to Jim's brilliance.....






I am ready to buy one!


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 2, 2021)

I am wondering if this will work on the '33 style of Ingo Bike?


----------



## JIM OWEN (Jun 3, 2021)

Our first attempt at the hub was on the early wood frame model with a 5" diameter hub. That only gave about a 1-5/8" offset. The final ones on the video use a 6" hub that gives a 2" offset. The Ingo uses a 2-1/2" offset. The 6" hub would not work on the wood frame model becaus of a clearance problem with the side pylons and the lock arm. The pylon would have to have a clearance notch on the left side one. We decided to stick with the patent drawing which uses the steel frame model. If you would like a set of the drawings I can provide you with a set. You need machining capeability or sources to make it. If you have my number call me for more details.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 3, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Here is a direct link to Jim's brilliance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLA @JIMOWEN congrats for the great job done, from the initial drawings to the test drive, and the final product in real time! A long time ago when I was in the ARMY, we have some weekend free time but not place to go! We are from PUERTO RICO, so everyone goes home but we have to goes in adventure around the state, and we find an old couple selling their farm products in the main road, we stopped because was almost night, and bought almost everything and helped them to load their old 40s Chevy 3100 pickup and as a mechanic star to talk about the pickup the car bikes and bicycles, so the couple invited us to share supper whit them and check all the stuff in the, the next day we saw a lot a stuff, and shame don't have the place to storage the thing he offered, pickup trucks cars motorcycles and a lot of bikes, including a couple of INGO BIKES*!* that was my first time I saw that rare machine, he even ride one making little jumping motions!!! You brought me a good flashbacks from the ARMY*!*!


----------

